

Fireworks filmed with a drone - harrychenca
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9KZ3jgbbmI

======
TheBiv
Simply bc the article doesn't add anything of substance that the YouTube video
description doesn't, here is the direct link to the creators YouTube link:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9KZ3jgbbmI&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9KZ3jgbbmI&feature=youtu.be)

~~~
kentlyons
And here's the same link I submitted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7989869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7989869)

------
couchand
This seems like the best use of a drone I have yet to see. Beautiful, a novel
perspective that you simply couldn't have caught otherwise.

------
ljf
Stunning, also good this was filmed over water. I'd hate to think what would
happen if a firework took out the drone and it hit a person. From that height
it would likely do some serious damage.

I'm all for commercial drones, I just hope those using them do a proper risk
assessment, take steps to prevent injury to people or property and have
applicable insurance.

~~~
drdaeman
Just thought about the same. I'm completely unaware about modern multirotor
except for the fact they exists and are widely available. What are nowadays
typical safety measures in those?

~~~
ljf
From many of the videos I've seen on YouTube it seems people don't take any
safety measures other than hoping that nothing goes wrong. Loads of videos
show them flying over crowds, streets and traffic.

Many weigh a couple of kilos or more and even from 10 metres that would
hurt... I saw someone get their arm/shoulder broken on a Thai beach when a
coconut fell on them... I'd say it is currently more luck than design that has
prevented a well publicised injury or accident. The shame is that one persons
actions could see the whole activity become highly regulated or even banned...

~~~
drdaeman
I've hoped for something like, say (just wide thoughts) emergency parachutes,
or going into autorotation in case of power/comm/control failure...

~~~
tjohns
Some -- including the one used in the video -- can be programmed to
automatically return home (based on GPS) in case of a comm failure.

~~~
ljf
Comm failure is a good risk to guard against but that won't help with a
damaged craft.

------
Nogwater
There were four quadcopters at the show in Westlake Village, CA last night
(well, 4 at one point, I only saw 2 return). I'm pretty sure they were all DJI
Phantoms based on the LED placement. They were not invisible. I wouldn't say
they were a nuisance, but that's probably just because I was more curious
about them than annoyed. Maybe in a few years when the novelty has warn off
they will be more annoying. I don't know if they were flown by locals, by the
host, or by the fireworks company. I was a bit concerned that the operators
flew right over the crowd at the end which seemed unsafe and unnecessary.

~~~
bfwi
I think noise reduction is an important feature do pursue by drone
manufacturers. Multicopters are very noisy at the moment.

~~~
Nogwater
Between the fireworks and the music, you couldn't hear these drones until they
were about 50 ft. away and low.

------
funkyy
Well I think soon in every firework show we will see 50 of those flying around
and disturbing the view... Its like people that take Ipads to concerts - screw
all the people behind me, at least I will have a great recording!

~~~
hmsimha
Unless there are literally 50+ of these, they'll most likely be completely
invisible. If there _are_ 50+ there's also a good chance of a couple
collisions. Given how expensive the drone + camera + transmitter must be, I
doubt this is a serious concern anytime soon though.

~~~
ebiester
They will get less expensive quickly, and you underestimate how dumb someone
can be with their toys.

~~~
hmsimha
In a couple years maybe.. even still they'll be invisible. Which isn't
necessarily a good thing when they're falling on our heads. But at least they
won't be blocking the fireworks.

------
JTxt
Beautiful!

It's like a remake of the "skyrocket" Linux screensaver for a nice gpu.
[http://www.reallyslick.com/pictures/skyrocket.jpg](http://www.reallyslick.com/pictures/skyrocket.jpg)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA3_pOMdbWU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA3_pOMdbWU)

(I did find this drone being torture tested interesting/related:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pl2Z9N4Q82g](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pl2Z9N4Q82g))

------
asn0
Anyone know where this was shot?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
West Palm Beach a couple months ago.
[http://m.nydailynews.com/news/national/man-flies-drone-
west-...](http://m.nydailynews.com/news/national/man-flies-drone-west-palm-
beach-fireworks-show-video-article-1.1855843)

------
agumonkey
I wished they recorded audio (or maybe it's unfixably loud).

------
socaljoe
I saw them in Westlake also. Does anyone know what happened to the 2 that
didn't fly back?

------
hhsnopek
If this was the drone flying over the Brooklyn, NY Fireworks last night -
Awesome job!

